# Alberta Weather !!



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

Finally back on here after a long break !!! 
 Hate to rub it in but I haven't even been thinking about snow or plowing it (yet). We have had the nicest October ever, nice and warm !! And November is starting really nice too, today was about +16 C. It's about time because our summer was pretty wet(rain) and only 1 or 2 days of +30 C all summer. 
We have been getting lots of fog though. I've been told that 100 days past a morning fog you will get rain. It held true all summer so maybe will get rain/snow mix or sleat this winter. Probablly just enough to make it really icy !! 
*OR* hopefully we will have this great sunny weather till Feb. or March AND then get nice !! YEAH RIGHT !!! :laughing:


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

im guessing that we are going to have a winter like we did 2 years ago, looking forward to it myself. Would be great on the pocket book. You are right though, the last 3 weeks have been better then our entire summer.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow (Aug 12, 2010)

Here in Southern Colorado we have been haveing a heat wave since September. I have alway had a plowable event in October some I have 3 or 4. This October it has only snowed twice and both times it was less than a trace. 

Thank You
Justin


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Alberta better get ready, looks like the first storm of the season is going to be a big one!!!


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Ditto here on the East Coast. Nova Scotia's South Shore hit 18C yesterday....


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Are you guys expecting snow?


----------

